# Suggestions on how to teach my GSD to like my bengal cat



## sophie23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello, I recently got a 10-month old GSD, named Disco, and I already had a cat named Enzo (he's 6yrs old). My cat went crazy the second he saw the dog and has been acting terrified since. Disco is very friendly with everyone and always wants to play. Enzo is a very dominant-crazy cat that chases other cats around and bops them. He bopped Disco too and their relationship has been very tense since. I tried having Disco in his crate and letting Enzo in my room, he was just sitting on the bed staring at the dog. Everytime Disco and I are in the backyard playing, Enzo just stares through the window. I don't know what to do to make them like each other.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would suggest to first teach Disco to respect Enzo. Enzo is above him in the pack order. Also I have found that it is important to put the cat first - pet the cat first, make sure the cat has alone time with you. Most important to make sure the cat is safe , always has an escape route, and Disco is taught not to chase him. Once Enzo sees that Disco is behaving and that Enzo is still first in your heart, then they start to get along.

This thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/534066-my-dog-wont-get-along-my-cats.html


----------



## sophie23 (Sep 13, 2016)

I will try it, thank you!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't let your dog fixate on the cat. Interrupt and engage him with you instead. Never let him chase. Even after 3 years, I have a baby gate that I put up at times when my cat has the crazies so she can skitter through the house in peace.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

You can't teach your dog to "like" your cat. You can teach your dog to stay away from your cat.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

When I first brought my cat in, I clicked and gave my dog treats every time I noticed the cat approached her and she did not start mouthing or gave a chase. I put her into her crate every time I heard the cat crying from the dog's mouthing. Baymax still chases the cat when she is bored, but she rarely mouths cat now, and they now regularly commit robbery of my bed together.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had Bengal cats, and I think the high energy of the Bengals can set off a dog's prey drive or desire to give chase. My Ragdoll cats, on the other hand, were large passive cats, and did not seem to have the same effect on my dogs. As a matter of fact, my one Raggie would get tired of our Great Dane bothering him, and would slap him in the face. The Dane would then walk away. Cat breed and level of engagement can be a factor - some cats can be the instigators!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

My Bengals loved to be up high and could give you heart attacks if you weren't used to see it. They got along well with the dogs. One dog really disliked the Bengals, well, one of the Bengals, as the cat would dig in the water dish and send water spraying everywhere until I got buckets to replace the dishes. That dog hated to get her feet wet. The same cat used to also turn on the tub water so he could play in it and take a bath. Bengals are fun cats, but boy can they get into things!


----------

